# steelhead rod



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

well yesterday i was pinning with my ten foot connesuer. when i grabed the line to slide my bober up put a little bend in the rod snapped atthe second rod eye, taking it back today havent had it but a 3 months. so in my fortunate unfortuate situation, give me ideas on a rod to try out 50 dollars and under, must be 10 or 10.6 light or mediem light action. thanks for the help anyone can give.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

i had the same rod snap at the second eye too just pulling line out took it back to jays and they switched it for a new one no ?s about it and about a year of fishing that broke and the second eye also


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

The Okuma SST medium light action is an IM8 that works phenomenally! My preference (when fishing from shore) is the 10' 6" 2 piece rod. The best part about them though is they come with Okuma's lifetime warranty! You can find them priced anywhere from $59 - $79.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks i bought it at a gandermountian any of there rods good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

salmonsteel97 said:


> thanks i bought it at a gandermountian any of there rods good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you got the Traverse Bay Steelhead rod take it back RIGHT NOW! I went through 3 and my dad went through 4 in one season!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

My connoisseur broke at the tip as well. For $41 though I can't really complain all that much - plus I just replaced the eyelet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

no rod should break unless you take it past a 90 deg. bend anything past it better be made to take it


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> no rod should break unless you take it past a 90 deg. bend anything past it better be made to take it


For real^^^^ this is truth. I've corked out all of my Griggs. Bent down to the nuts, my friend. Never a problem with 100$ rods, but 50$ Connie's? You get what you pay for and everyone I've ever owned has a new tip and is about a foot shorter than when I bought it. I use Okuma SSTs too and have had to send them back a couple times, though. I'm not particularly hard on equipment either, but everyone's different.


Edit: if I were to buy a cheapo rod for under 50 I would go with a pinnacle Vertex or JBI black diamonds. I have put more steel and kings on the bank with my old vertex than my new loomis's.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

SST's only have a one year warranty.

I've had the Connoisseurs for years and never had issues.. mine are the 9' models though. I don't really use them much any more, but they served their purpose.

A lot of $50 rods out there, but ya get what ya pay for.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Definitely look at the Shakespeare Infinity rod in a 10'6". They have 3 types of handles on the rods in that length, a West Coast, Michigan, and what I will term a balanced handle-which is the one you want. It's weight and action certainly doesn't feel like a 50.00 rod.

I bought one for my son I think about 3 years back. He doesn't use it alot, but so far,so good.


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

agreed no rod should break but i had 2 connoisseurs brake both 10 ft and buddy 1 brake that was 10 ft seems like nice rods i liked fishing for steelies and kings until my 2nd broke then upgraded to st. croix


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what about the Okuma Celilo in a CE-S-1002ML-1 they retail for $52.99 on okuma's web site got to scroll down on the specification page at okumafihing.com. i am sure you can find them cheaper. that or a shimano convergence or calrus. the one i priced was $79.99 for the convergence with a life time warranty same with the clarus the warranty that is. the clarus will run you about $130. could also try to find a fen-wick eagle gt i think those only have a 1 or 5 year warranty and are about 69.99 each any ways best of luck.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

i went with the shakespeare agility light action. i didnt know if id like the action but with my pin in feels perfect fished with it all day today and so far so good, it has small eye and gets ice quick but stick in the water a second and its good to go. my friend ha a st. croix tried it out and said it was awesome feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

SALMOTRUTTA said:


> For real^^^^ this is truth. I've corked out all of my Griggs. Bent down to the nuts, my friend. Never a problem with 100$ rods, but 50$ Connie's? You get what you pay for and everyone I've ever owned has a new tip and is about a foot shorter than when I bought it. I use Okuma SSTs too and have had to send them back a couple times, though. I'm not particularly hard on equipment either, but everyone's different.
> 
> 
> Edit: if I were to buy a cheapo rod for under 50 I would go with a pinnacle Vertex or JBI black diamonds. I have put more steel and kings on the bank with my old vertex than my new loomis's.
> ...


Fish usa sell those pinnacle Vertex for $ 30 , mite be worth a try, Ive never owned one
http://www.fishusa.com/Pinnacle-Vertex-IM7-Noodle-Rods_p.html


----------



## Frankwilliams (Jan 17, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> well yesterday i was pinning with my ten foot connesuer. when i grabed the line to slide my bober up put a little bend in the rod snapped atthe second rod eye, taking it back today havent had it but a 3 months. so in my fortunate unfortuate situation, give me ideas on a rod to try out 50 dollars and under, must be 10 or 10.6 light or mediem light action. thanks for the help anyone can give.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You need to search sites like eBay and amazon and you will get the rod close to $50 price.


----------



## Frankwilliams (Jan 17, 2013)

Frankwilliams said:


> You need to search sites like eBay and amazon and you will get the car parts rod close to $50 price.


Have you got it?


----------

